

 iPhone fring voice & video calls over 3G - elblanco
http://www.fring.com/newsletter/newsletter_iphone3g.html

======
Dbug
It'll be a bit like those online profiles that show people with a cellphone
taking their picture in the bathroom mirror. (It's kinda funny when they're
mostly or entirely naked, but the camera blocks the face)

Maybe it's time for a phone that doubles as a razor?

------
fretje
Am I the only one that smiled at "Notice that 2 iPhone devices cannot conduct
a video call with each other, due to the lack of front-end camera on the
device"? :)

~~~
fuzzmeister
Someone needs to make a very small attachment for the iPhone that uses mirrors
to make the camera forward-facing.

